# New bulk Apiguard applicator



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I just used the last of the 2014 Apiguard, so I opened a case of the new stuff. Lo and behold...they now come with a syringe instead of the measuring trowel and spatula. I used it this weekend. I like it. Much less mess. Easy to measure and dispense. And, I think, the syringe might do double duty for those who do winter oxalic dribbles. Did I mention that I like it?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok...I'm doing a 180 here today. If you don't use an entire tub in one day and it sits for a couple of days...even if it is closed it will develop clumps. The syringe just doesn't work with those. I had to break out the old trowel and spatula.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Never seen the syringe. I bought bulk apiguard in August and still have the spatula. I agree apiguard needs to have better shelf life. A month after opening I had 1/4 tub tossed in the trash because it was hard and chunky.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Syringe sounds good, the mess and smell were the main unpleasant part of using it.

Re it going chunky, and it must be bad if Michael actually binned it, last time I used it which was I think nearly 3 years ago, it stayed perfect consistency after being opened. Wonder if there has been a formula change?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The lids on the apiguard pails don't seal very well once opened. After opening I store mine in a 3 gallon plastic pail with the lid on. I leave it in the blue apiguard pail with its top on and just drop it into the bigger pail. I've had them stay good from the end of one season to the next. When I close it inside the 3 gallon pail I can store it indoors without smelling it.


----------

